# Favorite Hangout in the City!



## Asma_dxb (Mar 24, 2010)

Hey all,,

Random question,, what's your absolute favorite hangout in Dubai?


----------



## Xpat (Nov 12, 2008)

my room


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

I can always go for a stroll along the corniche (spelling?) or along the beach. Taking off ones sandals and strolling along in the evening with feet in the sand is always a fave.


----------



## Asma_dxb (Mar 24, 2010)

I looove the beach too <3


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

The JBR and the beach is where I tried and went to every other week or so in the last 3-4 months. But now its too hot already :|


----------



## Muhannad (Mar 22, 2010)

Used to be zyara cafe on the shaikh zyed road behind the 4 points...place was warm and cozy as hell...not the kinda thang u'd find n dubai...anyways it's runied ...

i guess yea JBR takes the cake now...

Al Khaima cafe is also nice....


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

I really don't like JBR and don't get how others do. Just a bunch of ugly high rise tower blocks IMO. And they weren't originally designd to be so close together. 

I like some of the bars along the Creek, DOSC, Shakespeare's in Village Mall, Koubba Bar (pricey but great shisha), IV, The Cellar, Shoreside, my house & garden, friend's gardens.

-


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Elphaba said:


> I really don't like JBR and don't get how others do.
> -


Different strokes for different folks


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

rsinner said:


> Different strokes for different folks



True enough.  I can see how some might like the Walk, but not those tower blocks. So many nicer buildings in town.

-


----------



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

I prefer hotels, love Intercontinental Festival City, Royal Mirage, Mina A'Salam or Al Qasr
for casual tea or coffee PAUL is my favourite regardless if it's in City Center, JBR or Emirates Mall, I love their deserts


----------



## oh! (Feb 24, 2010)

Anything which is next to a body of water...so I love the Marina walk, where chandelier is.
For dinner (both extremes)...it's saffron at Atlantis and Malla on diyafa street
Traders Vic in Madinet, second cup in MOE and last but not the least the terrace of a certain penthouse in Marina


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Left Bank in Madinat, sitting outside with my (admittedly gorgeous) son and chatting to the (blonde) yummy mummies....


----------



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

Andy Capp said:


> Left Bank in Madinat, sitting outside with my (admittedly gorgeous) son and chatting to the (blonde) yummy mummies....


.... and their blond husbands


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Ella_and_Yousef said:


> .... and their blond husbands


No hun, they're usually flying their planes and shagging their cabin crew - allegedly!


----------



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

Andy Capp said:


> No hun, they're usually flying their planes and shagging their cabin crew - allegedly!


Husbands, alert!!! Stop your business and watch your wives :eyebrows:


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Ella_and_Yousef said:


> I prefer hotels, love Intercontinental Festival City, Royal Mirage, Mina A'Salam or Al Qasr
> for casual tea or coffee PAUL is my favourite regardless if it's in City Center, JBR or Emirates Mall, I love their deserts



Paul's pastries & macaroons are heaven on a plate! :bounce:

-


----------



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

Elphaba said:


> Paul's pastries & macaroons are heaven on a plate! :bounce:
> 
> -


Don't remember the name of it, but in Dubai Mall there is a new coffee shop near the waterfalls, they have stolen the menu of Paul from A to Z. I didn't try it but all desserts look 90% the same )))


----------



## Helios (Oct 22, 2008)

Sunset at Bab Shems rooftop lounge, sunsets in the desert are the most beautiful I ever seen.


----------

